# G5 Expert II Dropaway Rest



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

The camo G5 Expert II was a great dropaway, super quiet, I just moved on to something different. Being a spot and stalk guy, I wanted full containment so that's why i'm selling. Like new condition, has less than 100 shots through it. Still have original packaging. $40


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Make me an offer. TTT


----------

